# Quelle della buona notte ...



## Trinità (20 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;BcL---4xQYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA[/video]


----------



## Suino4ever (20 Agosto 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> [video=youtube;BcL---4xQYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA[/video]


  a me possono suonare ogni tipo di ninna nanna. ma se non mi sego almeno una volta non dormo. saluti dal suino:up:


----------



## Trinità (21 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;eN5yRhPvVTE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN5yRhPvVTE[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;EimAfmb4igU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EimAfmb4igU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

EHI MELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAA

[video=youtube;wWJvhU2WOfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWJvhU2WOfY[/video]


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;HcqUSi8QPN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcqUSi8QPN0[/video]


----------



## Trinità (22 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;XA9i4pCO4S0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA9i4pCO4S0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHI MELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAA
> 
> [video=youtube;wWJvhU2WOfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWJvhU2WOfY[/video]



:nightcrawler::amici::amici::sorriso:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

melaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

[video=youtube;ozRoDqg2Thc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozRoDqg2Thc[/video]


----------



## Trinità (23 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;8SbUC-UaAxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE[/video]


----------



## Trinità (24 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;nptaXJgiJsU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nptaXJgiJsU[/video]


----------



## Trinità (25 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;Psm96Dn9KII]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psm96Dn9KII[/video]


----------



## Trinità (26 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;ZaKuDIlZ0KQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaKuDIlZ0KQ[/video]


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

Molte nevi fa........

[video=youtube;za0K_CWZb0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za0K_CWZb0U[/video]

Dedicata al CONTE......


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*no*



Trinità ha detto:


> Molte nevi fa........
> 
> [video=youtube;za0K_CWZb0U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za0K_CWZb0U[/video]
> 
> Dedicata al CONTE......



Dedichiamola ai tuoi amati meridionali no?


----------



## Trinità (27 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;ulPHiv_Bgbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulPHiv_Bgbo[/video]

Dedicato a tutti i miei grandi amici meridionali.Al loro grande cuore ed ai bellissimi insegnamenti
che mi hanno dato in molti anni di collaborazione.
Persone dal cuore immenso e dalla dignità esemplare.Educati, generosi....
Purtroppo non potranno leggere ma loro lo sanno che voglio molto bene a tutti.....
buona notte


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*Si*

Sono commosso!


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;6Xmwf65dNyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xmwf65dNyg[/video]


----------



## Trinità (29 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;CmCvW5NYGcc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmCvW5NYGcc[/video]


----------



## Trinità (30 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;qgZl4TzPV_k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgZl4TzPV_k[/video]


----------



## Trinità (31 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;_NOb8dhain4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NOb8dhain4[/video]


----------



## Trinità (1 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;HdegeDb3IkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdegeDb3IkI[/video]


----------



## Trinità (3 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;zqjLd-sGYgY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqjLd-sGYgY[/video]


----------



## Trinità (5 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;cRfVqpQbXx8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRfVqpQbXx8[/video]


----------



## Trinità (6 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;z9LNk_Tlk8k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9LNk_Tlk8k[/video]


----------



## Trinità (9 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;qQxK2rxZwDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQxK2rxZwDE[/video]


----------



## Trinità (10 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;EmDQFWNjHpA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmDQFWNjHpA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (11 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;7PAcPrkxWIg]http://youtu.be/7PAcPrkxWIg[/video]


----------



## Trinità (12 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;XFI_OmDlZL8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFI_OmDlZL8[/video]


----------



## Trinità (15 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;rT5zCHn0tsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT5zCHn0tsg[/video]


----------



## Trinità (16 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;OwV8dx4eKNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwV8dx4eKNs[/video]

Bentornato CONTE!


----------



## Trinità (19 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;3yeQRRrujTA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yeQRRrujTA[/video]


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;RqSvPL5XaBY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqSvPL5XaBY[/video]


----------



## animalibera (11 Ottobre 2014)

*Sting - Fragile*

[video=youtube_share;lB6a-iD6ZOY]http://youtu.be/lB6a-iD6ZOY[/video]


Adoro questa canzone. Sensibile e struggente. BUONANOTTE ANIME.


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;hgmkdO2dNco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgmkdO2dNco[/video]


----------



## animalibera (12 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;prJfgimvgA4]http://youtu.be/prJfgimvgA4[/video]


----------



## animalibera (12 Ottobre 2014)

E ora tu 
chissà dove sei , se avrai trovato amore
o come me, cerchi soltanto d'avventure,
perché non vuoi più piangere...
Questa è disarmante ........

<span style="color: rgb(64, 64, 64); font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 17.0300006866455px;">[video=youtube_share;u3l1Cmkq93A]http://youtu.be/u3l1Cmkq93A[/video]


----------



## animalibera (14 Ottobre 2014)

http://youtu.be/mTa8U0Wa0q8


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> http://youtu.be/mTa8U0Wa0q8



 io e te dobbiamo parlare di musica


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

Con piacere


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Con piacere


:bacio:


----------



## animalibera (15 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :bacio:



pensa tu potresti suonare e io cantare :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> pensa tu potresti suonare e io cantare :up:


hai un piano?


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai un piano?


No proponi tu[emoji41] [emoji56]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> No proponi tu[emoji41] [emoji56]


intendevo un pianoforte :rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> intendevo un pianoforte :rotfl:


Ho una tastiera


----------



## OcchiVerdi (16 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ho una tastiera


Già il fatto che non la hai chiamata "pianola" mi fa ben sperare. :rotfl:

Ok allora preparati un paio di melodie su un giro in SI min. Accordo di inizio Fa min. Poi le variazioni le vedo io.


----------



## animalibera (16 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Già il fatto che non la hai chiamata "pianola" mi fa ben sperare. :rotfl:
> 
> Ok allora preparati un paio di melodie su un giro in SI min. Accordo di inizio Fa min. Poi le variazioni le vedo io.


Comincio ad esercitarmi da oggi...


----------



## Stark72 (19 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;WKwqJB7oVH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKwqJB7oVH0[/video]


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2014)

Adoro, adoro questa versione di The Girl from Ipanema, cantata da Amy Winehouse...
Un po' presto per augurarvi la buonanotte, ma è perfetta ugualmente 

[video=youtube;dFYaW4YX49c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFYaW4YX49c[/video]


----------



## animalibera (20 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;nMO5Ko_77Hk]http://youtu.be/nMO5Ko_77Hk[/video]


Presto x la buonanotte...ma mi andava cosi..

Per te ero una fiamma 
l'amore è un gioco in cui si perde 
cinque storie, fuoco appena sei arrivato 
l'amore è un gioco in cui si perde 

perchè vorrei non aver mai giocato? 
che casino abbiamo combinato 
e adesso la montatura finale è che 
l'amore è un gioco in cui si perde 

sviluppato dal gruppo 
l'amore è una mano perdente 
più di quello che potevo sopportare 
l'amore è una mano perdente 

dichiarato da se, profondo 
fino a che cadono i frammenti 
so che sei un uomo che ama il gioco d'azzardo 
ma l'amore è una mano perdente 

sebbene io sia piuttosto cieca 
l'amore è un destino rassegnato 
i ricordi rovinano la mia mente 
l'amore è un destino rassegnato 

tutte le nostre questioni futili 
e presi in giro dalle divinità 
e adesso la montatura finale è che 
l'amore è un gioco in cui si perde


----------



## aristocat (20 Ottobre 2014)

Cara Animalibera, 
anche tu in vena di Amy Winehouse stasera :up:


----------



## animalibera (20 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Animalibera,
> anche tu in vena di Amy Winehouse stasera :up:


:up:


----------



## Trinità (21 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;iyWwG70u91c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyWwG70u91c[/video]


----------



## animalibera (21 Ottobre 2014)

Trinità non riesco a visualizzare.


----------



## animalibera (22 Ottobre 2014)

Buonanotte anime

I muscoli del capitano - Francesco De Gregori: http://youtu.be/K-_CtFfLR0k


----------



## animalibera (22 Ottobre 2014)

Francesco De Gregori - Diamante: http://youtu.be/up5yZ9aKQLk


----------



## animalibera (22 Ottobre 2014)

Francesco De Gregori - BellAmore: http://youtu.be/vb5ocG0MQKA


----------



## oceansize (22 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;deg0S4szj3Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deg0S4szj3Q[/video]


----------



## aristocat (23 Ottobre 2014)

*Tiromancino - Un tempo piccolo*

¡Buenas noches! Domani ho sveglia prestissimo, per cui la buonanotte per me parte da adesso 

[video=youtube;yGsaN6fAFSY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGsaN6fAFSY[/video]


----------



## animalibera (26 Ottobre 2014)

Phil Collins - One More Night (Official Video): http://youtu.be/zKVq-P3z5Vg


----------



## aristocat (26 Ottobre 2014)

Buonanotte!
Ci si ribecca tra qualche giorno!

[video=youtube;Ls0WfopgR9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls0WfopgR9k[/video]


----------



## Trinità (3 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;sHQ_aTjXObs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/video]

Ciao a tutti......e buon anno a tutti


----------



## Ryoga74 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Trinità ha detto:


> [video=youtube;sHQ_aTjXObs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQ_aTjXObs[/video]
> 
> Ciao a tutti......e buon anno a tutti


ciao [emoji4] ho ascoltato proprio oggi Sweet Home Alabama dei Lynyrd Skynyrd, buon anno anche a te [emoji481]


----------



## Trinità (4 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;JBfjU3_XOaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA[/video]


----------



## Trinità (12 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;N2RNe2jwHE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0[/video]


----------



## Trinità (19 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;puHoadtIivc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puHoadtIivc[/video]


----------



## Trinità (22 Gennaio 2016)

[video=youtube;fsUZ2eIE6oc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsUZ2eIE6oc[/video]


----------



## oro.blu (24 Gennaio 2016)

*HO BISOGNO DI TENEREZZA*

[video=youtube;wWJvhU2WOfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWJvhU2WOfY[/video]


----------



## Trinità (6 Febbraio 2016)

[video=youtube;nWey1DBAchM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWey1DBAchM[/video]


----------



## oro.blu (6 Febbraio 2016)

*lullaby*

[video=youtube_share;ijxk-fgcg7c]https://youtu.be/ijxk-fgcg7c[/video]


----------



## Trinità (7 Febbraio 2016)

[video=youtube;WEQnzs8wl6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E[/video]


----------



## Trinità (10 Febbraio 2016)

[video=youtube;DhKHAopx7D0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhKHAopx7D0[/video]


----------

